# Where to buy hardware for a taper jig?



## namrufmot (Jan 10, 2016)

I need to make a taper jig to cut some 2×4s…I don't want to make a huge fancy sled since I rarely every make taper cuts. So I just want something simple like this…










Where can I buy the curved hinge from? I don't see anything exactly like that on Amazon….


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

I can't see any reason that "curved friction lid support" actually needs to be curved. As long as that piece can pivot at the end, it can be straight.


----------



## poordustmaker (Jan 12, 2015)

I did exactly that ^ bought a straight lid support and it worked well for me. Just picked it up at Ace Hardware. Removed a few extra parts that were attached and was ready to go.


----------



## namrufmot (Jan 10, 2016)

Ok thats what I thought…so you remove the side hinge attachment and shim it up with brass washers?


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

You can get curved lid supports here: Rockler lid support

If you google "curved lid support" you'll get other options, too


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Just use a thin piece of wood and cut a notch for sliding use a screw.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

It doesn't need to be adjustable for your wheel barrow project. You asked this question on your other post.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

There are better and safer designs for taper jigs,like one RKW made.










http://lumberjocks.com/projects/57282


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Mine is similar to the one pictured and I got the hardware for it at Rockler.


----------

